

Using Webserver Access Logs as a Database Storage System - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/using-webserver-access-logs-as-a-database-storage-system/?hn

======
bradleyland
Why not just log directly to a scan_results.log file from your PHP script?
Then you avoid the overhead of a database, but also avoid all the hackery
involved in an extraction operation on your web server log files.

